# Hobbies/Activities while camping



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Just curious what hobbies/sport/activities everybody enjoys while camping. I'm sure hunting/fishing are probably right up there with being popular.

Our family enjoys Geocaching, fishing, Jeeping/4-Wheeling, and softball. We Geocache on every camping trip....plus a lot of our trips are trailrides with our Jeep, camping with a large group.

My wife plays three softball leagues so a few camping trips are because she has tournaments. Fishing is just something I don't get to do enough, but try to take the kids if we are near a lake or river.

My son is in Scouts and the daughters all play baseball/softball, so in the future their activities will require us to camp.......busy, busy

So what is everyone enjoying while out camping?

Post pics if you can....I love looking at pictures:rotflmao1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok Roadhouse, call me dumb here, but what exactly is geocaching :scratchhead:

I personally love to hunt, fish, golf, etc...

While camping, I usually get some fishing in, and every now and again, get a round of golf in too.

We do a lot of trail walking as well. Its also not uncommon for us to get up early on a saturday morning and hit some garage sales, always shopping for new camping gear :rotflmao1:

At least once a year we try to get a good size group together and all go somewhere. When that happens, there is a lot of cooking, drinking (coke of course) horseshoes, swimming, and plenty of BS'in


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm.. I havent heard of geocaching either, will have to look that one up. 

Sittin by the fire is on the top of the list, and cooking. I love cooking and we do plenty of that when we camp.

Activities, I love to throw horseshoes and I love to fish. Me and my daughter always find us a good fishing hole somewhere, we dont leave home without the poles and tackle box.

We usually do some trails, hit the playground, drive around and see whats nearby, etc.. We will usually dip off in the lake or pool if they have one too. She was in soccer last year, so we didnt get to go as much as usual, but we are going try to go more this year. We may just have to camp closer to home, so we can still hit the soccer games.


----------



## willie (Feb 24, 2008)

being a newbie to camping,last year we just putsed around and enjoyed each other's company:10311::yippie:but this year cindy got another sewing machine:whipyobut:a old hand crank singer and thinks she is going to sew when camping:no: just more stuff we have to pack and walk around,but if she ain't happy ain't nobody happy.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Geocaching is basically using million dollar equipment to find $.50 trinkets hidden the woods.
Thats how my one buddy describes it.

Its using a GPS to find things hidden the woods, parks, etc. Kids love it, and most of the time its great exercise. We have done some long hikes to find a few. It has also gotten us out to see things we normally wouldn't know are there without a cache hidden there.

Here is the website Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site Click the get started page and it should answer any question. There are millions of them hidden all over the world.

Golf is one thing I wish I could do more of camping, but its hard with 4 kids. My son is 11 and got his first set of clubs...so hopefully in the next few years him and I can sneak out while camping.

Don't throw much horseshoes, but we do throw washers a lot. Bought the game at Walmart and its similar to shoes. Great game for the kids. If you haven't played or seen it check it out next time your shopping at Walmart.
There are two different version of it, but Walmart only sells one. Lots of homemade version out there tho'.

And on another note, we have been known eat and drink a lot on our outings. Especially softball tournys, and after our trailrides.

Here's a couple pics of the family geocaching.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

I hear that willie, got to keep the boss happy!!

Geocaching is treasure hunting using a GPS. Here, this will help explain it better than I can Geocaching - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Its about the same for us as yall. We usually take bikes too, and ride quite a bit. We do a good bit of walking, cooking, etc..

We enjoy just shooting the bull around the campfire as much as anything. I guess our motto is, the less we do the better. We are there to relax and have fun and not do anything stressful or in a hurry.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Willie we should get together and camp. With four kids I have a lot of stuff Cindy could sew....then you and I could get out and fish, hike, golf, etc:rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We have a metal detector.... it is like the grandfather of geocaching!!!! hehehe

The kids love to search for treasure, and are young enough to not realize that the treasure got there cuz Mom hid it there!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That sounds like a blast, cant believe I have never heard of that. Learn something new everyday. So these caches are already hidden all around? Its not something you buy, hide and then send someone to find it? I will check the site out about it.

I have played washers too. I havent seen washers before, till I went up north vising the inlaws in MN. They had a homemade we played on as well. I will take you down in washers!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> That sounds like a blast, cant believe I have never heard of that. Learn something new everyday. So these caches are already hidden all around? Its not something you buy, hide and then send someone to find it? I will check the site out about it.
> 
> I have played washers too. I havent seen washers before, till I went up north vising the inlaws in MN. They had a homemade we played on as well. I will take you down in washers!


Nope caches are all hidden, everywhere. You can hide some of your own and publish them on the geocaching website for people to find. I haven't personally hid any, but plan to this summer.

My wife rules at washers, she kicks my butt all the time.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I see, I was just looking at the website. I searched my area, and it shows some about a mile or 2 down the road from where I work. I am going to have to try this out, the kid will love it.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Sitting around the campfire with a drink and friends/family is the best!

The men like to cook, I like to eat :shrug: we take walks, sometimes we will take a bike ride.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I looked at the website about geocaching too :yippie: It sounds like something I would really enjoy. I love a good mystery search and my husband is the techy so we may be able to pull it off. Of course the daughter is always up for any type of adventure. We definitely will have to look in to it.

My husband would love to be able to go off and golf more during our camping trips but since we have a young one, who really is a handful, he will have to wait till she gets a little older before he can go golfing often.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

By the way Roadhouse-I love the picture with the bear in the background. :shocked: Even though it is in a cage, knowing that they are in the woods waiting would be enough to probably make my husband not want to camp. We don't have to worry about those down here.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

That bear is in a good place, cage 

I havent heard of geocaching either, that does sound like a lot of fun. We love to hike and see whats out there, this would be a lot of fun. Going to go look now and see what they have round here. Thanks for the idea


----------

